
Clang is now feature complete for C++14 - cokernel_hacker
http://llvm.org/viewvc/llvm-project?view=revision&revision=194194
======
arcatek
We shouldn't worry about C++11 / C++14 compiler support, which will eventually
come, but rather standard libraries. It's a pain that libstdc++ still does not
support some C++11 features[1] (no std::move on streams, for example).

They probably have good reasons, such as keeping the same ABI as long as
possible, but it's sometimes very frustrating.

[1]
[http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/libstdc++/manual/status.html#s...](http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/libstdc++/manual/status.html#status.iso.2011)

~~~
fhd2
Good point, I believe clang + libstdc++ is a much more common combination than
clang + libc++.

One thing I really don't like about libc++ is that it doesn't support anything
from TR1 - makes it needlessly difficult to use in existing code bases.

~~~
bloodorange
The only sore thumb in libstdc++ is the regex library. It doesn't work and the
headers exist. There are no warnings while compiling the code too. So, it'll
appear like everything is dandy and it blows up at run time and usually
developers don't think the fault lies in the library code...

This has led to a few hours down the drain...

~~~
agwa
I share your pain. Fortunately, gcc 4.9 will have <regex> support:
[http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.9/changes.html](http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.9/changes.html)

------
talles
GCC is behind in the race
[http://gcc.gnu.org/projects/cxx1y.html](http://gcc.gnu.org/projects/cxx1y.html)

Anyone recommends a good book, or any other dense/complete material, on
C++11/C++14? I barely got C++11, never really practiced, and I could use a
good material to dive deep into it.

~~~
pmelendez
For some videos I would recommend Going Native videos
([http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/GoingNative/2013](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/GoingNative/2013))

Also there is The tour of C++
([http://www.stroustrup.com/Tour.html](http://www.stroustrup.com/Tour.html))
which offer a fresh start to the language.

But the one book I am waiting for is Effective C++ 11/14 which should coming
up next year.

~~~
twoodfin
In addition to the Going Native videos, Microsoft's STL wrangler, the
conveniently named Stefan T. Lavavej, has a couple of terrific series on the
STL itself[1] and the core C++ language[2]. The second course is newer, and
thus covers more finalized C++11/14 features.

The more technical videos on Channel 9 are terrific stuff, and hooray for
download links! Kudos to Microsoft.

[1] [http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/C9-Lectures-Stephan-T-
Lavave...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/C9-Lectures-Stephan-T-Lavavej-
Standard-Template-Library-STL-/C9-Lectures-Introduction-to-STL-with-Stephan-T-
Lavavej)

[2] [http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/C9-Lectures-Stephan-T-
Lavave...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/C9-Lectures-Stephan-T-Lavavej-
Core-C-/Stephan-T-Lavavej-Core-C-1-of-n)

~~~
pmelendez
True, Stefan is awesome... C9 is a great source for videos.

Also I forgot to mention C++ and Beyond ([http://cppandbeyond.com/video-
gallery/](http://cppandbeyond.com/video-gallery/))

------
stevelaz
This is great :). On another note, I'm surprised that they're not using git or
another dvcs.

~~~
pmelendez
They actually do[1]:

git clone [http://llvm.org/git/llvm.git](http://llvm.org/git/llvm.git)

[1] [http://llvm.org/docs/GettingStarted.html#git-
mirror](http://llvm.org/docs/GettingStarted.html#git-mirror)

~~~
DannyBee
That's actually a mirror though, all commits are through SVN.

------
hamidr
No template constraints yet?

~~~
recentdarkness
concepts are not finalized yet, AFAIK

~~~
thwest
There's some proposal people are calling concepts-lite that is more or less a
cleaner enable_if. There won't be a static_if in 14 from what I hear.

------
z3phyr
Destination C++17 :)

------
anirul
194 194 ? any reason except pure luck ?

~~~
coldtea
Why, is there any reason to consider 194194 significant?

From 100100 to 194194 there are 194 of those kind of numbers (e.g 133133).

Even more if you count other symmetries as "significant", e.g 100001 or 123321

~~~
legulere
Every number is interesting
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interesting_number_paradox](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interesting_number_paradox)

~~~
codeflo
Or no number is interesting. The argument never proves the base case. ;)

~~~
ithkuil
If there was a number of interesting numbers, that number should include
itself in the count, since we clearly have some interest in this topic. So if
the number of interesting numbers is 0, then zero is an interesting number
hence the number of interesting numbers is at least 1.

~~~
mikeash
Alternately: if there are no interesting numbers, that fact is itself
interesting. But that fact can be encoded as a number (see Gödel), and the
number must be interesting if the fact is interesting. Thus there is at least
one interesting number.

~~~
galonk
The fact being interesting doesn't mean its encoding is interesting. I might
find a movie interesting but looking at the raw bytes of the MP4 file much
less so ;)

~~~
mikeash
Does such a thing actually exist outside of the encoding used to represent it?

Uh oh, I think we may have run into... PHILOSOPHY!

[http://xkcd.com/903/](http://xkcd.com/903/)

